# Water bottle.



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone have one of these? And are they any good?

I like ducks, so want to get this water bottle to replace one of my ferplast sippys. =]

Superpet Flat-Bac' Water Bottle- 4 oz. (118ml) at UKPetSupplies.com


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Are they the glass ones with the duck in them? I like it  My rats tend to chew their plastic ones so this one is a godsend as its all glass and metal and the glass doesn't break easily (I would know I've dropped it enough). You can put it to outside or inside of the cage because of the flat back and 2 things that hold it up. I prefer it over the plastic sippys :thumbsup:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They're the plastic ones, they sell them at [email protected]


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

oo i am going out there tonight i will have a look for one of those as i dont think my hamsters get on with the sippy. sorry to hijack the thread lol.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I haven't seen those before they look good.:thumbsup:

I bought some water bottles for 49p from that site and they are great for hamsters.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I've got one of those bottles, if you are using it for in a tank you will need to buy the sucker attachment thingies as well, really good bottle though.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I had a look in my local pets at home today (and nearly brought a rabbit...), and they haven't got one this small. I'm hopefully going to the other pah tomorrow or Friday so I'll have look there, if not UKpetsupplies is good, I just don't want to have to pay for postage!

It's initally to go on a cage, but the OH is making some bin cages in the next few weeks, so would need the suckers then.

Thank y'all.


----------

